# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  Προς τη διαχειριση

## λιλιουμ

Θα ηθελα να κανω ως προταση στο site αυτο να απαγορευεται η εισοδος στους ανηλικους, να μη μπορουν δλδ να διαβασουν καν τα θεματα, και να το πιανουν τα προγραμματα Parent control και να το αποκλειουν. Ή τουλαχιστον, για να μπορει να διαβασει κανεις τα θεματα, να πρεπει να ειναι μελος, που να δηλωνει οτι ειναι ενηλικος κτλ. Βεβαια αυτο δε διασφαλιζει οτι δε θα μπαινουν ανηλικοι με ψευδη στοιχεια, αλλα θα διασφαλιζει καπως την διαχειριση απο ευθυνες, αφου αφηνει να υπαρχουν νηματα με θεμα "ζήτω τα ναρκωτικα, τι καλη που ειναι η μαστουρα", και "συμβουλες για το πως θα πεθανετε απο την πεινα" κτλ, ειδικα οταν μιλαμε για φορουμ που απευθυνεται σε ευαισθητα ψυχικα ατομα.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

την ειχα κανει κι εγω αυτη τη προταση περσυ οταν το φορουμ δεχοταν επιθεση απο πολλαπλους λογαριασμους. αν το καναν κλειστο μονο για μελη, θα επεφτε σαφως η επισκεψιμοτητα, αλλα θα ηταν πιο ασφαλης. τωρα ετσι ο καθενας που ανοιγει θεμα και μοιραζεται τα προσωπικα του, μπορει να γινει ρεζιλι απ'τον οποιοδηποτε στο διαδικτυο που απλα διαβαζει το φορουμ. για τους ανηλικους παντως δε νομιζω πως γινεται κατι, εδω δινουν πλαστα στοιχεια και μπαινουν σε πορνοsites και λοιπα, ενα φορουμ ψυχολογιας θα τους πειραξει.

----------


## Lacrymosa

συμφωνω οτι καλο θα ηταν να απαγορευεται η εισοδος σε ανηλικους η να απαιτειται γονικη εγκριση αλλα ειναι δυσκολο να εφαρμοστει στην πραξη, κ μου φερνει σε μια ταση να προστατεψουμε καποιους απο κατι κανοντας στην ουσια μια τρυπα στο νερο, ακυρο πως το θυμηθηκα αλλα μου ηρθε στο μυαλο κατι θρησκοληπτοι παπαδες που λεγαν για τη σεξουαλικη αγωγη στα σχολεια κ οτι κ καλα τα παιδια ειναι αθωα κ tabula rasa κ πουτσες μπλε σε ροζ βαζακια ενα θα πω ειχα συμμετασχει περυσι σε ενα προγραμμα με τη σχολη μου κ καναμε κατι σαν πρακτικη σε σχολειο λοιπον το τι ξεραν παιδακια τεταρτης κ πεμπτης δημοτικου απο ιντερνετ κτλ εμεινα αφωνη πραγματα που δεν ηξερα καν εγω που εκανα κ ενα ecdl οσο για τις "συμβουλες πως θα πεθανετε απο την πεινα" αν αυτο παει σε μενα να πω 1ον) Οτι οσο καιρο ειμαι εδω εχω δεχτει πμ απο πανω απο 20 ατομα σχετικα με συμβουλες διατροφης κτλ ε αυτο τα λεει ολα κ εγραψα 4 συμβουλες που ειναι πολυ αθωες μπροστα στα υπολοιπα κ χεστηκε η φοραδα στ αλωνι οσο για το τι διαβαζουν τα παιδακια η ευθυνη ειναι των γονιων τους οπως κ οπουδηποτε αλλου εχουν προσβαση οταν τους εχουν λαπτοπ με ιντερνετ απ την τριτη δημοτικου.

----------


## NikosD.

Λίλιουμ καλησπέρα,

η είσοδος στους ανήλικους απααγορεύεται, με την εξής έννοια: είναι ενεργοποιημένο το COPPA και ο κάθε ένας που γράφεται καλείται να δηλώσει πως είναι ενήλικας. Σίγουρα όμως οι περισσότεροι που γράφονται, ενήλικοι ή ανήλικοι, δεν διαβάζουν τους όρους χρήσης ή/και το COPPA και αυτό είναι εμφανές από τον τρόπο με τον οποίο εν τέλει δραστηριοποιούνται στο φόρουμ, όπου δεν έχουν έγνοια να ακολουθήσουν και να σεβαστούν τους όρους χρήσης αλλά κινούνται κατά βούληση.

Για να γυρίσω στο θέμα περί ανηλίκων, υπάρχει για μένα ένα αγκάθι ως προς τη συμπεριφορά της διαχείρισης: όταν ένα μέλος, έντιμα και ειλικρινά, δηλώσει, έστω και εκ των υστέρων πως είναι ανήλικο, τότε το διαγράφουμε για όλους τους γνωστούς λόγους.
Είναι λοιπόν σαν να ωθούμε τους ανήλικους να λένε ψέμματα και να αποκρύπτουν την ηλικία τους, ώστε να πετύχουν την παραμονή τους στο φόρουμ.

Σαφέστατα λοιπόν δεν με ικανοποιεί η συγκεκριμένη πρακτική που ακολουθούμε, ειμαι όμως πέρα για πέρα ανοικτός σε όποια πρόταση υπάρχει και μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί, για την προστασία των ανηλίκων.

Το θέμα περί σεξ και μαστούρας καθώς και το θέμα κατάποσης του σπέρματος, είναι 2 θέματα που τα διάβασα 10 φορές και άλλες τόσες φορές άλλαξα γνώμη σχετικά με το αν πρέπει να κλειδωθούν γιατί ξεφεύγουν από τα όρια αυτού του φόρουμ ή αν πρέπει να παραμείνουν γιατί κάτι έχουν να δώσουν. (έχουν???... δεν έχω απάντηση, νομίζω πως κινούνται σε μια γκρίζα ζώνη).

----------


## Body-Rocker

Νομίζω πως τείθεται και θέμα διατύπωσης στα προαναφερθέντα ποστς

π.χ *"ΤΟ ΣΕΞ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΑΣΤΟΥΡΩΜΕΝΟΣ "*

ως τίτλος θέματος αποτελεί *κατάφαση* και *παραδοχή*.

Θα ήταν αρκετά διαφορετικό, πιθανότατα, αν ήταν δοσμένο ερωτηματικά ή υποθετικά, διερευνητικά κ.λπ..


[και sorry άλλα, πράγματι, προτάσεις περί δίαιτας... 550 θερμίδων για νεαρό κοντά στο 1.80 m είναι κάπως]

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

το θεμα ηταν για να σχολιαστει ενας προβληματισμος μου πανω σε ενα πραγμα που παρατηρησα και δεν θα ρθει το καινουργιο μελος να μ πει τι θα γραψω επειδη ειναι κατιναρες του κερατα

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

εχω εκνευριστει υπερβολικα φετος με αυτα τα θεματα, ειδηκα μετα κ απ τις ξενερες που τρωγαμε με τα τρολς, ερχονται τωρα και οι γκεσταποι τι να πω. Νικο εχουν χαλασει παρα πολλα απο κομπλεξαρισμενα ατομα.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> το θεμα ηταν για να σχολιαστει ενας προβληματισμος μου πανω σε ενα πραγμα που παρατηρησα και δεν θα ρθει το καινουργιο μελος να μ πει τι θα γραψω επειδη ειναι κατιναρες του κερατα


+1000! εχει καταντησει εδω μεσα το κατιναριο να μη μπορεις να πεις μια κουβεντα, αμεσως βλεπεις σχολιαζουν αρνητικα τι μπορει να εισαι και τι κανεις, μεχρι και πως γραφεις. μαλλον ο κοσμος δεν εχει με τι να ασχοληθει, ολοι οι αργοσχολοι καθονται και κρινουν στο διαδικτυο.




> εχω εκνευριστει υπερβολικα φετος με αυτα τα θεματα, ειδηκα μετα κ απ τις ξενερες που τρωγαμε με τα τρολς, ερχονται τωρα και οι γκεσταποι τι να πω. Νικο εχουν χαλασει παρα πολλα απο κομπλεξαρισμενα ατομα.


δεν ειναι γκεσταπο αυτο και το ξερεις καλα, απλα το κομπλεξαρισμα μιας κραγμενης ειναι, που πιαστηκε απο μια λεξη. εναλλακτικο τρολλαρισμα προσπαθωντας να βγαλει με το ζορι κακια, επειδη δε μπορει εκει εξω.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ναι αλλα ειμαι αναγκασμενη πχ να διαβαζω την καθε μλκια , που για μενα ειναι μλκια, και που ναι πεφτει πανω το ματι μ κ την διαβαζω, αλλα αφου την θεωρω μλκια δεν καθομαι βρε αδερφε ΚΑΝ να σχολιασω! δεν ασχολουμαι!το προσπερναω σαν να μην υπαρχει!ετσι κανει ο πολιτισμενος κοσμος! οχι να πα να καρφωσω στην δασκαλα ''κυρια κυρια ειπε κακια λεξη!!!να του σβησουμε το θεμα επειδη δεν μπορω να διαβαζω την λεξη σπερμα σοκαρομαι και επισης σκεφτομαι και το παντελως αγνωστο σε μενα ανηλικο που του χαλαει το παραμυθι πως τα παιδια τα φερνει ο πελαργος''!!! δλδ αμα θετε ν αλλαξουμε τακτικη, οπως κανουνε οι μερικες στα δικα μας θεματα θα κανω κ εγω στα δικα τους. 

απο δω και περα θα τα ΣΧΟΛΙΑΖΩ ΟΛΑ 

επισης μιας και το αναφεραμε θα ηθελα να εισηγηθω στους διαχειριστες σαν καλο καρφακι κ εγω, να σβησουν παντελως το θεμα ΣΕΞΟΥΑΛΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ και το θεμα ΓΕΝΙΚΑ . επειδη ολοι παραπονιουνται πως στο ενα γραφονται αισχη και στο αλλο αντιστοιχα ασχετιλες. ας μην παραπλανουμε και τον κοσμο που μπαινει δλδ πως αμα μπει στο ΣΕΞΟΥΑΛΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ θα διαβασει για σεξ......

και φυσικα για να μαστε και εντελως δικαιοι σαν τελος, θα ηθελα να πω πως πανω απ τα θεματα που θα απομεινουν (αυτα τα 3-4 τεσπα) να ενημερωνετε ΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΜΕ και μερικες λεξεις κλειδια για να ξερουμε που βαδιζουμε επειδη δν θελω να προσβαλονται οι ανωτερω γεροντοκορες τις λυπαμαι γτ μπορει να γινω κ εγω ετσι και δεν θελω μαμα  :Frown:

----------


## deleted-member30-03

well said. 




> ναι αλλα ειμαι αναγκασμενη πχ να διαβαζω την καθε μλκια , που για μενα ειναι μλκια, και που ναι πεφτει πανω το ματι μ κ την διαβαζω, αλλα αφου την θεωρω μλκια δεν καθομαι βρε αδερφε ΚΑΝ να σχολιασω! δεν ασχολουμαι!το προσπερναω σαν να μην υπαρχει!ετσι κανει ο πολιτισμενος κοσμος! οχι να πα να καρφωσω στην δασκαλα ''κυρια κυρια ειπε κακια λεξη!!!


δεν αναγκαζεσαι μονο εσυ, πολλα πραγματα αναγκαζομαστε να κανουμε καθημερινα, ετσι κι εδω να διαβαζουμε μαλακιες. μονο που οταν εχεις προβλημα με τα νευρα οπως εγω, τοτε ειναι λιγακι δυσκολο να αδιαφορησεις και να συγκρατηθεις μην απαντησεις στη μαλακια του καθενα που προσπαθει να το παιξει κατι. δε θυμασαι τη Remedy πχ οταν το παιζε μπατσος του φορουμ κι απειλουσε πως αμα συνεχιστει το θεμα σου με τα snuff, θα καλουσε την αστυνομια ? ετσι παιρνω τις περισσοτερες παρατηρησεις αφου οταν ξεκιναει καβγας και πεφτουν βρισιδια τρεχουν στη μαμακα τους πατωντας ρεπορτ.




> να του σβησουμε το θεμα επειδη δεν μπορω να διαβαζω την λεξη σπερμα σοκαρομαι και επισης σκεφτομαι και το παντελως αγνωστο σε μενα ανηλικο που του χαλαει το παραμυθι πως τα παιδια τα φερνει ο πελαργος''!!! δλδ αμα θετε ν αλλαξουμε τακτικη, οπως κανουνε οι μερικες στα δικα μας θεματα θα κανω κ εγω στα δικα τους.


για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα με το σπερμα, αυτο που λες το εκανε η φιλη σου η Θεοφανία, που του ειπε του χρηστη που το ξεκινησε να παει στο bourdela.gr




> δν θελω να προσβαλονται οι ανωτερω γεροντοκορες τις λυπαμαι γτ μπορει να γινω κ εγω ετσι και δεν θελω μαμα


κραγμενη οχι γεροντοκορη. δε γραφω αλλα μη προσβαλλω.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

κραξανε διαφοροι εκεινο το θεμα κ πηρα κ εγω θεση και ειπα πως δεν θα πρεπε να σβηστει εφοσον ηταν προσεγμενο αλλα ο θεματοθετης ειχε ενα στυλ γραφης προκλητικο που μπορει να ενοχλουσε ατομα οπως πχ γυναικες που εχουν εξαναγκαστει να κανουν κατι και δεν μπορουν να διαβαζουν απο τον καθενα θεματα του στυλ ''ειστε βλαμμενες που δεν πινετε σπερμα δεν εχει κουκουτσια'' . ο τυπος το γραψε ειπε το παραπονο του, μαγκια του, αλλα δεν το γραψε οπως θα επρεπε. παρ ολα αυτα δεν αντεδρασα σε αυτο λεγοντας κ εγω να σβηστει, ποτε δν εχω ζητησει να σβηστει θεμα. τωρα το πως προσβαλει και τι, το θεμα με τις θερμιδες και το θεμα με τον μπαφο δεν κτλβαινω ακομα. απλα οπως ειπες, ειναι ασχολιες οσων δεν βαζουν θεματα και βαριουνται. κατι πρεπει να κανουν κ κεινοι, ας εχουν ενα ρολο ρε αδερφε μ

----------


## void

Μπροκεν το θέμα με τις θερμίδες δεν προσβάλλει κανέναν. Το θέμα με τις θερμίδες όταν τίθεται όπως τέθηκε από την λακυμόσα δε με έθιξε εμένα προσωπικά ας πούμε σε κάτι. Δεν μπορείς όμως να βάζεις ένα θέμα, παρακινώντας τους άλλους να σου ζητήσουν συμβουλές διατροφής χωρίς να έχεις ουσιαστική γνώση επί του θέματος. Η ουσιαστική άγνοια στο θέμα της Λάκρυ φαίνεται από τις δίαιτες που πρότεινε. Είναι λιποθερμιδικές και επικίνδυνες για τον οργανισμό. 
προφανώς και ο αναγνώστης έχει κρίση γι'αυτό που διαβάζει. Άλλο όμως ο αναγνώστης της ηλικίας των 15, άλλο των 20 , άλλο των 30. Το άλλο το παιδί ήταν αδύνατο και ζητούσε συμβουλή, παραδεχόμενος ότι έχει εμμονή, όπως είπε ο ίδιος-δεν το λέω εγώ, και η λακρυ του έδωσε δίαιτα για να γίνει ακόμα πιο αδύνατος???
Για ποιο λόγο θα πρέπει μέσα σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας, ψυχικής υγείας να αναπαράγονται μη υγιή πρότυπα? το έθεσα πάλι ως ζήτημα και στο θέμα της λάκρυ, γιατί πραγματικά αυτό πιστεύω είναι το ζήτημα.
Εγώ λοιπόν ως βοιντ, σου λέω ότι το μήνυμα που περνάει τόσο το θέμα της λάκρυ όσο και το δικό σου, όπως τίθενται πάντα μιλάμε, θεωρώ ότι είναι μη υγιές. Επίσης, νομίζω ότι μια τέτοιου είδους απομυθοποίηση τόσο στο θέμα των ουσιών όσο και στο θέμα της δίαιτας των 500 θερμίδων (ενώ είναι αποδεδειγμένα τα αρνητικά αποτελέσματά τους στον οργανισμό και στην ψυχολογία) δεν υπάρχει λόγος να γίνεται και γενικά δεν έχει καλά αποτελέσματα. Μόνο και μόνο επειδή το απομυθοποιούμε δεν το καθιστά ακίνδυνο.

Και αυτή η άποψη δεν έχει να κάνει ούτε με τη συμπαθεια προς εσένα ή τη λάκρυ ή προς κάποιο μέλος γενικά εδώ μέσα που θα ανεβάσει κάποιο θέμα το οποίο δε με βρίσκει σύμφωνη.
Ούτε είναι απαραίτητο να χαρακτηρίζουμε κάποιον που διαφωνεί μαζί μας γεροντοκόρο, κομπλεξικό, αργόσχολο και δεν ξέρω εγώ τι άλλο.
Εμένα εάν κάποιος έθετε τέτοιο ζήτημα για ένα θέμα που είχα ανεβάσει θα τον άκουγα και θα σκεφτόμουν και τη δική του άποψη. 
Γιατί μπορεί εντέλει, εάν δεν το έπαιρνα σαν προσωπική επίθεση, να έβλεπα κάτι που ενδεχομένως δεν το είχα δει από την αρχή που έβαζα το θέμα. 
Αυτά από μένα.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

δεν μου αρεσει ο τροπος και οι ειρωνιες void . την μετατροπη θεματος με δικο του θεμα λεγοντας ''συμβουλες πως να πεθανετε απ την πεινα'' . και πιστευω πως ναι αμα παιρνεις ειρωνια δινεις ειρωνια και κατ επεκταση επιμενω στους χαρακτηρισμους μου ''γεροντοκορες'' . και πιστεψε με πριν ξεστομισω κατι εγω το σκεφτομαι 1α και βλεπω πως ειναι σωστο και μετα το γραφω

----------


## Body-Rocker

Ρε παιδιά συζήτηση γίνεται, δεν μας σφάζουν τη μάνα...πολύ μένος... οχού πια!

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Ρε παιδιά συζήτηση γίνεται, δεν μας σφάζουν τη μάνα...πολύ μένος... οχού πια!


αυτο ας το σκεφτοσουν πριν σχολιασεις αρνητικα τον τιτλο θεματος της Broken_Doll. δεν γινεται να δινεις κατι αρνητικο και να περιμενεις να παρεις κατι θετικο.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

μα ετσι παει φυσικα, 1α ξεκιναμε κατι και μετα το παραταμε στην μεση.

----------


## secretly

ενταξυ το θεμα της καναβης απασχολησε πολυ καποια μελη..τα οποια με την σειρα τους απασχολησαν την διαχειρηση
θα ηθελα να πω καπου εδω οτι κατα την γνωμη μου το απλο χασις αν χρησιμοποιειται με μετρο ειναι ενα καλο ηρεμηστικο χωρις αυτο να σημαινει οτι δεν εχει επιπτωσεις
επιπτωσεις εχουν και τα ψυχοφαρμακα και αυτα ειδος καποιου ναρκωτικου αποτελουν και ειναι και χημικα σε αντιθεση με το χασις που ειναι φυσικο.η μονη διαφορα ειναι οτι τα ψυχοφαρμακα ειναι νομιμα
αυτο αναφερω για καποιους που ακουν χασις και λενε:παναγια μου ναρκωτικα!!
φυσικα και καμια ουσια δεν κανει καλο στον ανθρωπινο οργανισμο..
και το απλο μαλμπορο ναρκωτικο ειναι,αλλα και αυτο ειναι νομιμο
φυσικα και κανεις δεν παροτρινε κανεναν να δοκιμασει κατι τετοιο
εγινε καποια ανταλαγη αποψεων σχετικα με ενα θεμα και δοθηκε τεραστια εμφαση
θεωρω οτι οσο κυνδινευει καποιος ανηλικος να μπει εδω και να επηρεαστει διαβαζοντας για καποιον που πασχει απο ιδψ,και αναφερει οτι εχει εμμονες να αποκεφαλισει την οικογενεια του πχ.αλλο τοσο ειναι επικυνδινο να βλεπει και ποστ για την μαστουρα
συμφωνω απολυτα οτι ειναι θεμα κι ευθηνη γονιου να προστατευσει το ανηλικο παιδι του και οχι ευθηνη αυτου η οποιουδηποτε φορουμ να προστατευει τα ανηλικα παιδια
οσο για τα ατομα εδω,
ειμαστε ενηλικοι και αν καποιος δεν μπορει να προστατεψει τον εαυτο του ως ενηλικος,εχει την δικη του ευθηνη πιστευω

----------


## Body-Rocker

Για να είμεθα ακριβείς δεν "σχολίασα αρνητικά", αλλά προβληματίστηκα *συγκεκριμένα* πάνω στη διατύπωση του τίτλου. 

"*Νομίζω* πως τείθεται ... Θα ήταν αρκετά διαφορετικό, *πιθανότατα*"

= Άποψη προσωπική: ούτε νόμος, ούτε δωσμένη εριστικά / υβριστικά,


later

----------


## deleted-member30-03

και μονο οτι εκατσες και σχολιασες τιτλο θεματος ενος μελους που μπορει να εγραφε βιαστικα/μπορει να εγραφε υπο την επιρροια/μπορει να εγραφε με χιλια δυο στο κεφαλι του, δειχνει μικροπρεπεια και κατιναριο κι αυτο απο μονο του ειναι αρνητικο. φαντασου να ανοιξεις εσυ αυριο θεμα στα γρηγορα επειδη χρειαζεσαι κατι και θες απλα να διαβασεις περισσοτερες αποψεις, και να καθομαι εγω να σχολιαζω μια λεξη που χρησιμοποιησες στο τιτλο. δε θα σου φανει βλακωδες και ηλιθιο ?

----------


## Body-Rocker

Όσες και όσοι έχουν διαθέσεις μικροπρέπειας και κατιναριού, έχω την εντύπωση ότι διαφένεται στη στάση και τη γραφή τους.

και εδώ σας χαιρετώ, γιατί δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει όρεξη για διάλογο, αλλά για ανταλλαγή βελών.

καλό απόγευμα παιδιά.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

oh mindie πολυ κλισε αν και εκλεπτισμενο! αποχωρει η κομισσα

----------


## deleted-member30-03

ε ναι μωρε τωρα, ο παλιομπασταρδος ο KENO εφταιγε για ολα, παντα οτι κι αν συμβει εδω μεσα. αυτο το σκουπιδι που ποτε του δεν επεσε στο επιπεδο να νοιαστει και να σχολιασει (ή σωστοτερα προβληματιστει) κανενος το τιτλο.

οσοι δε με αντεχουν σαν εχθρο τους, καλυτερα να με κανουν φιλο τους. δε ξερω με τι τροπο, βρειτε εναν. σας ξερω καλα εσας τις ακουαρελες (στο ζωδιο), δε μπαινετε σε διαδικασιες αλλα το παιζετε εξυπνοτεροι.

προσοχη ομως στα σκυλια που δαγκωνουν!

----------


## secretly

παιδακια μου,μπροκεν και κενο,
που ειστε και γαμω τα ατομα,ας μην επεκτεινουμε οποια επιθεση
ουτος η αλλος δεν ηταν η μποντυ ροκερ εκεινη που ανοιξε το θεμα διαμαρτυριας ως προς την διαχειρηση
απλα ειπε την αποψη της για την διαιτα(να μην πεσετε και κατω)δεν ηταν τοσο εχθρικη και κακη ωσπου να δοθει τοση επεκταση
αλλωστε αποψεις ανταλλασουμε
με σεβασμο παντα

----------


## RainAndWind

Αν το θέμα είναι η διαφορά ανάμεσα στα "μαλακά και σκληρά" τότε αλλάξε μπρόκεν τον τίτλο και κάντον "το σεξ είναι καλύτερο όταν είσαι μαστουρωμένος από χασίς" (να ξέρουμε και με τι είναι καλύτερο το σεξ όταν είσαι μαστουρωμένος, γιατί έχω μια ένσταση αν θα είναι το ίδιο ευχάριστο πχ με την ηρωίνη)
Θα την πω την κακία μου. Προχτές έγραψες σε κοπέλα ότι είναι κακογάμητη και τώρα καυχιέσαι για ένα θέμα ευχαρίστησης του σεξ όταν την έχεις δει. Και γω άμα πιω βλέπω τον Βενιζέλο Πατσίνο και τον Γιωργάκη Κιάνου δεν το συζητώ. Άλλο ελευθερία λόγου και άλλο ό,τι νά'ναι. Το ό,τι νά΄ναι είναι ό,τι νά'ναι και είναι πασιφανές και δεν θά'πρεπε να χωράει σε ένα φόρουμ με χαρακτήρα ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης. Γιατί αν δεν το έχετε σκεφτεί υπάρχει και ένα subforum με τίτλο "Εξαρτήσεις" όου γιες! Και φαντάζομαι ότι εκεί δεν υπάρχουν και τόσο γκρίζες ζώνες.
Αν λοιπόν το σεξ είναι καλύτερο όταν είσαι μαστουρωμένη, τότε κανένας δε σου απαγορεύει να μαστουρώνεις και να κάνεις άπλετο ευχάριστο σεξ. Αλλά μπορεί να σου υποδείξει ότι είναι άλλο αυτό και άλλο να το συζητάμε σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας. Επίσης, γιατί σε ένα φόρουμ που ΕΠΙΣΗΣ υπάρχει σαμπφόρουμ για ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΙΚΕΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΕΣ χωράει άνετα ένα νήμα για πως να χάσετε εκατό κιλά σε ένα μήνα ακόμη και αν ήσαστε ήδη παγιδευμένες στον κύκλο μιας διατροφικής διαταραχής, εεε, εδώ θέλει παραπάνω εξέταση του τι και τι όχι. Είναι θέμα διαχείρισης και όχι του κάθε κενό και ρέην και μπρόκεν και οποιουδήποτε και κακώς τη λέτε στο κάθε μέλος που εκφράζει άποψη διαφορετική. Αν αύριο βάλω ένα θέμα για σνιφάρισμα βενζίνης, δε θα είναι γκρίζα ζώνη αν το θέσω ως πρόβλημα, θα είναι όμως αν το θέσω ως ανεβαστικό στο κρεβάτι μου.
Αυτά και shoot at will. ΛΟΛ

----------


## deleted-member30-03

εγω την αποψη μου την ειπα στο πρωτο ποστ. δε θα καθομουν να ξαναπαντησω εαν δεν εβλεπα να ενοχλειτε η Broken_Doll με κατι που με εχει ενοχλησει κι εμενα στο παρελθον, το κατιναριο εδω μεσα. δεν ειναι δυνατον να καθομαστε να ασχολουμαστε με ολα τα ανουσια δλδ, αν ο τιτλος ή το ταδε ποστ γραφτηκε σωστα ή πως μπορουσε να γραφτει, και να χανουμε ολο το νοημα, ολη την ουσια. αυτα, και δε προκειται να ξαναενοχλησω.

----------


## Tasos75

Για άλλο thread πήγαινε το σχόλιο και από λάθος περάστηκε σε αυτό.

Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να σβήνουμε κάποιο μήνυμά μας;

----------


## secretly

> Για άλλο thread πήγαινε το σχόλιο και από λάθος περάστηκε σε αυτό.
> 
> Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να σβήνουμε κάποιο μήνυμά μας;


 απο οσο γνωριζω μονο η διαχειρηση εχει αυτην την ιδιοτητα αν κι εφοσον το θεωρησει απαραιτητο ομως
η διαχειρηση σου δινει το δικαιωμα παντως της επεξεργασιας ενος μυνηματος για καποιο χρονικο οριο
νομιζω μια εβδομαδα,εχεις το δικαιωμα να επεξεργαστεις οποιο μυνημα σου ωστε να το μετατρεψεις
καποτε ειπε ο νικος πως ηταν απεριοριστου χρονου το δικαιωμα αυτο αλλα στην πορεια αλλαξε γιατι εμπαιναν νεα μελη κι εβλεπαν πχ 20 ξεκαρφωτες απαντησεις χωρις το πρωταρχικο ποστ

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

δεν λεω κακογαμητο καποιον χωρις λογο ουτε εχω αρχισει τσακωμο εδω μεσα 2,5 χρονια χωρις να με προκαλεσουνε!

----------


## Remedy

> Λίλιουμ καλησπέρα,
> 
> η είσοδος στους ανήλικους απααγορεύεται, με την εξής έννοια: είναι ενεργοποιημένο το COPPA και ο κάθε ένας που γράφεται καλείται να δηλώσει πως είναι ενήλικας. Σίγουρα όμως οι περισσότεροι που γράφονται, ενήλικοι ή ανήλικοι, δεν διαβάζουν τους όρους χρήσης ή/και το COPPA και αυτό είναι εμφανές από τον τρόπο με τον οποίο εν τέλει δραστηριοποιούνται στο φόρουμ, όπου δεν έχουν έγνοια να ακολουθήσουν και να σεβαστούν τους όρους χρήσης αλλά κινούνται κατά βούληση.
> 
> Για να γυρίσω στο θέμα περί ανηλίκων, υπάρχει για μένα ένα αγκάθι ως προς τη συμπεριφορά της διαχείρισης: *όταν ένα μέλος, έντιμα και ειλικρινά, δηλώσει, έστω και εκ των υστέρων πως είναι ανήλικο*, τότε το διαγράφουμε για όλους τους γνωστούς λόγους.
> Είναι λοιπόν σαν να ωθούμε τους ανήλικους να λένε ψέμματα και να αποκρύπτουν την ηλικία τους, ώστε να πετύχουν την παραμονή τους στο φόρουμ.
> 
> Σαφέστατα λοιπόν δεν με ικανοποιεί η συγκεκριμένη πρακτική που ακολουθούμε, ειμαι όμως πέρα για πέρα ανοικτός σε όποια πρόταση υπάρχει και μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί, για την προστασία των ανηλίκων.
> 
> Το θέμα περί σεξ και μαστούρας καθώς και το θέμα κατάποσης του σπέρματος, είναι 2 θέματα που τα διάβασα 10 φορές και άλλες τόσες φορές άλλαξα γνώμη σχετικά με το αν πρέπει να κλειδωθούν γιατί ξεφεύγουν από τα όρια αυτού του φόρουμ ή αν πρέπει να παραμείνουν γιατί κάτι έχουν να δώσουν. (έχουν???... δεν έχω απάντηση, νομίζω πως κινούνται σε μια γκρίζα ζώνη).


νομιζω οτι εχει νοημα να μιλαμε ΜΟΝΟ για τους ανηλικους που ειτε απ την αρχη ειτε εκ των υστερων δηλωνουν την πραγματικη τους ηλικια, διοτι τους υπολοιπους που ισως συμμετεχουν, λεγοντας μια ψευτικη ηλικια, μονο οι κηδεμονες τους μπορουν να τους σταματησουν. ΟΥΤΕ καν ενα "κλειστο" φορουμ, γιατι κι εκει μπορουν να πουν ενα ψεμα και να συμμετεχουν κανονικα.

οι ανηλικοι που συμμετεχουν για να παρουν βοηθεια για ενα προβλημα τους λοιπον, αφενος βρισκονται σε ενα περιβαλλον ακαταλληλο γι αυτους.
αφετερου, δεν εχει κανενα νοημα να συμμετεχουν σε ενα φορουμ "αυτοβοηθειας", καθως το φορουμ δεν εχει ανηλικους!!!! οποτε που συμμετεχουν εν τελει?
σε ενα φορουμ οπου απλα θα δεχτουν συμβουλες απο ενηλικες , συμβουλες ειτε σωστες ειτε λανθασμενες, που ειτε οι ιδιοι ειτε κι αυτοι που τις δινουν (με καθε καλη προθεση φυσικα) δεν ειναι σε θεση να αξιολογησουν.......
κι αυτα, διατρεχοντας παραλληλα τον κινδυνο, εκτος απο το να εκτεθουν σε καθε ειδους επιβλαβεις συμβουλες, να δεχτουν και παρενοχλησεις απο καθε ειδους απιθανους τυπους που παρεπιδημουν σε ολους τους αντιστοιχους διαδικτυακους τοπους, και εχουμε θαυμασει κι εδω την δραση τους ...

κανεις δεν μενει ασυγκινητος βεβαια στην παρουσια ενος ανηλικου σε αδιεξοδο, με (σχεδον παντα) κακη επικοινωνια με τους γονεις του, απελπισμενο και δυστυχισμενο.
το γεγονος αυτο, μαζι με την αμηχανια της διαχειρισης ως προς αλλα "αμφισβητουμενα" θεματα και την "διαχειριση" των ανηλικων, εχει οδηγησει στην τωρινη συνθηκη, οπου οι ανηλικοι που κατ αρχας λενε ψεματα, εισερχονται και μετα εστω κι αν πουν αμεσως την ηλικια τους τους δινεται ατυπα ενα χρονικο περιθωριο μηπως προλαβουν να παρουν καποια βοηθεια και στην συνεχεια απομακρυνονται...
κι αν αντι για βοηθεια, "παρουν" τον βλαμμενο??????

εχω προταση.
δεδομενου οτι το φορουμ αυτο ειναι αυτοβοηθειας και οι ανηλικοι δεν παιρνουν καμια βοηθεια απο συνομηλικους, αλλα το μακρυ και το κοντο του καθε πικραμενου (η και οχι) προτεινω οι ανηλικοι κατ εξαιρεση να βοηθουνται απο ειδικους επιλογης του διαχειριστη (γιατι κυκλοφορουν εδω μεσα ελευθερα και "ειδικοι" που ειναι πιο διαταραγμενοι κι απο τους ασθενεις).
να υπαρχει δλδ κατα την εγγραφη, σημειωση που να μην απαγορευει απλα την εισοδο στους ανηλικους, αλλα να τους δινει παραλληλα την δυνατοτητα να κανουν το ερωτημα που τους βασανιζει σε εναν ειδικο και να λαβουν απαντηση σε ενα ευλογο διαστημα.
ετσι, και ουσιαστικη βοηθεια μπορει να δωθει σε εναν ανηλικο και να προστατευτει απο τα παρατραγουδα.
θα υπαρξει ενα κοστος χρονικο για τον διαχειριστη βεβαια, πιστευω ομως οτι ειναι πολυ μικροτερο απο τον πονοκεφαλο της συμμετοχης-μη συμμετοχης ανηλικων εδω.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

εγω προτεινω να ανοιξει θεμα ''ανηλικοι'' και εκει να χουν την δυνατοτητα να απαντανε ΜΟΝΟ ειδικοι.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

εγω πιστευω πως για τις περισσοτερες φασαριες εδω μεσα φταιει η διαφορα ηλικιας γενικοτερα. αλλιως βλεπει τη ζωη ενα 20χρονο κι αλλιως μια 40χρονη. δεν ειναι δυνατον λοιπον να συνυπαρχουν αυτοι οι δυο μεσα σε ενα χωρο και να δειξουν ο ενας κατανοηση στα προβληματα του αλλου. κι ετσι οπως συνηθιζεται, οι μεγαλυτερης ηλικιας ειρωνευονται και πολλες φορες αδιαφορουν κι ολας, αντι να κατσουν να βοηθησουν τους μικροτερους. αυτο που λεω το εχω δει να συμβαινει συχνα, και με τον sheldon και με τη Dream collector προσφατα. ισως θα επρεπε να χωριστει το φορουμ, να ειναι ξεχωριστα καπου για τους ανηλικους με πιο φιλικο περιβαλλον, γι'αυτους που ειναι μεχρι 30, και για τις μεγαλυτερες ηλικιες.

----------


## Goofy

Καλησπέρα σας! Ήρθα κι εγώ εδώ στην όμορφη παρέα σας. Όπου γάμος και χαρά, η Βασίλω πρώτη. Στην προκειμένη η Βασίλω είμαι εγώ. Μην παρεξηγηθώ κιόλας, γιατί εδώ μέσα είμαστε παρεξηγιάρηδες. Όχι πάντα βέβαια. Καμιά φορά. Σήμερα ήρθα να εκφράσω κάτι που με βασανίζει τώρα. Όοοοοχι μη φοβάστε, δεν είναι απορία αυτή τη φορά. Προβληματισμός είναι, που θέλω να μοιραστώ μαζί σας. Λοιπόν, έχω την εντύπωση πως μίλησα με κάποιον που δεν ήταν ο ίδιος. Δηλαδή αυτός ήταν, υπήρχε πραγματικά, αλλά μπορεί να ήταν κι ένας άλλος με άλλο πρόσωπο, που πάντως εγώ δεν είδα. Όχι να το ξεκαθαρίσω αυτό γιατί είναι σημαντικό. Συνάντηση δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε. Αυτός ο άλλος λοιπόν είναι κι αυτός εδώ και... καλός είναι κι αυτός, δεν λέω, αλλά εγώ θα προτιμούσα να μην είναι ο δεύτερος αλλά ο πρώτος. Γιατί αν υποψιαστώ πως μιλούσα με αυτόν τον άλλο, που γράφει κι εδώ, εδώ γενικά αλλά και εδώ ειδικά, εδώ που είμαι τώρα για να σας δώσω να καταλάβετε (που δε νομίζω δηλαδή, μπα...) ε, τότε δεν έχω θέση καμία πια εδώ. Ναι, και μην το πάρετε σαν απειλή, όοοχι. Απειλή σίγουρα δεν είναι. Έτσι το είπα. Να βρίσκεται κι αυτό μαζί με τα άλλα που σας βρίσκονται. 

Τώρα θα μου πείτε γιατί βάζω αυτόν τον προβληματισμό εδώ, σ' αυτό το θέμα. Δεν είμαι σίγουρη. Μάλλον επειδή εδώ είναι ψηλά, πολύ ψηλά (πιο ψηλά να σκεφτείτε δεν έχει) και ξεχωρίζει εύκολα. Γιατί, αν το δει αυτός ο άλλος που μάλλον δεν ήταν ο πρώτος, μπορεί και να απαντήσει και να διαλευκανθεί το μυστήριο. Αυτά! Τι ωραία που τα είπαμε πάλι σήμερα. Δεν τα ξεκαθαρίσαμε βέβαια, αλλά καμιά φορά μπορεί να είναι και καλύτερα έτσι. Να τα αφήνουμε εκεί που κάθονται ήσυχα ήσυχα και αξεκαθάριστα. Ναι. Κι αν καταλάβατε τίποτα, τι να πω? Ήρωες είστε, γιατί εγώ συνεχίζω να παραμένω με την ίδια απορία στην οποία όμως, εντελώς ξαφνικά και από το πουθενά θα έλεγα, προστέθηκε και ένας προβληματισμός. Άντε παιδιά μου, καλό απόγευμα κι ο Θεός να σας δίνει φώτιση (και σ' εμένα πιο πολύ). Πόσο σας σκέφτομαι κι εσάς δύστυχα που δεν φταίτε σε τίποτα ν' ακούτε ό,τι μου 'ρθει στο κεφάλι... Αλλά εσάς έχω μόνο. Πού αλλού να τα πω? Αυτά και σήμερα! Κι αύριο μέρα είναι! Άντε, γεια σας!  :Big Grin:

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

goofy δεν καταλαβα μια

----------


## glafkos

ουτε και εγω!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## arktos

> Λίλιουμ καλησπέρα,
> 
> η είσοδος στους ανήλικους απααγορεύεται, με την εξής έννοια: είναι ενεργοποιημένο το COPPA και ο κάθε ένας που γράφεται καλείται να δηλώσει πως είναι ενήλικας. Σίγουρα όμως οι περισσότεροι που γράφονται, ενήλικοι ή ανήλικοι, δεν διαβάζουν τους όρους χρήσης ή/και το COPPA και αυτό είναι εμφανές από τον τρόπο με τον οποίο εν τέλει δραστηριοποιούνται στο φόρουμ, όπου δεν έχουν έγνοια να ακολουθήσουν και να σεβαστούν τους όρους χρήσης αλλά κινούνται κατά βούληση.
> 
> Για να γυρίσω στο θέμα περί ανηλίκων, υπάρχει για μένα ένα αγκάθι ως προς τη συμπεριφορά της διαχείρισης: όταν ένα μέλος, έντιμα και ειλικρινά, δηλώσει, έστω και εκ των υστέρων πως είναι ανήλικο, τότε το διαγράφουμε για όλους τους γνωστούς λόγους.
> Είναι λοιπόν σαν να ωθούμε τους ανήλικους να λένε ψέμματα και να αποκρύπτουν την ηλικία τους, ώστε να πετύχουν την παραμονή τους στο φόρουμ.
> 
> Σαφέστατα λοιπόν δεν με ικανοποιεί η συγκεκριμένη πρακτική που ακολουθούμε, ειμαι όμως πέρα για πέρα ανοικτός σε όποια πρόταση υπάρχει και μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί, για την προστασία των ανηλίκων.
> 
> Το θέμα περί σεξ και μαστούρας καθώς και το θέμα κατάποσης του σπέρματος, είναι 2 θέματα που τα διάβασα 10 φορές και άλλες τόσες φορές άλλαξα γνώμη σχετικά με το αν πρέπει να κλειδωθούν γιατί ξεφεύγουν από τα όρια αυτού του φόρουμ ή αν πρέπει να παραμείνουν γιατί κάτι έχουν να δώσουν. (έχουν???... δεν έχω απάντηση, νομίζω πως κινούνται σε μια γκρίζα ζώνη).



νικο, πραγματικα εκπλησσομαι που ανρωτηθηκες αν εχουν να δωσουν κατι τα 2 θεματα.
εχουν γινει απειρες συζητησεις για τα ναρκωτικα...
εννοείται πως γι αυτους που πινουν θα κανουν κ σεξ οταν ειναι πιωμενοι...δν θα σιδερωνουν...
για ποιο λογο να μν συζητηθει λοιπον?
εδω δν εχουν κλειδωθει θεματα που επεσε ΤΟ ΒΡΙΣΙΔΙ!

οσο για το αλλο θεμα ( καταποση σπερματος ) δν το διαβασα, αλλα ναι καποιοι το καταπινουν...ε και?
δν το ριχνουν στο στομα μας με το ζορι!
γιατι ν μν συζητηθει?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

εχεις δικιο αρκτε. κλειδωνονται θεματα μετα απο νυξη καινουργιων μελων που ουτε καν εχουν μπει στην διαδικασια συζητησης

----------


## Idella

> εχεις δικιο αρκτε. κλειδωνονται θεματα μετα απο νυξη καινουργιων μελων που ουτε καν εχουν μπει στην διαδικασια συζητησης


Broken_DoLL αυτό που λες δεν ισχύει.
Πολλές φορές για το κλείδωμα κάποιων θεμάτων, όπως προανέφερε ο Νίκος, υπάρχει έντονος προβληματισμός.

Άρκος, όλα τα θέματα μπορούν να συζητηθούν, το θέμα είναι κατά πόσο ταιριάζουν με τη φιλοσοφία και θεματολογία του συγκεκριμένου φόρουμ.

----------


## arktos

> Broken_DoLL αυτό που λες δεν ισχύει.
> Πολλές φορές για το κλείδωμα κάποιων θεμάτων, όπως προανέφερε ο Νίκος, υπάρχει έντονος προβληματισμός.
> 
> Άρκος, όλα τα θέματα μπορούν να συζητηθούν, το θέμα είναι κατά πόσο ταιριάζουν με τη φιλοσοφία και θεματολογία του συγκεκριμένου φόρουμ.



να σαι καλα με εκανες κ γελασα!
πηγαινε μια βολτα στα γενικα κ ξαναελα να τα πουμε.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

μα ειναι πασηφανες!!!! το σπερμα εχει να κανει με το ΣΕΞ και το χασις με της ΟΥΣΙΕΣ. ασχετα παλι μια φορα ΔΕΝ ητανε . αλλωστε θα προτιμουσα σε μελη που τουλαχιστον δεν προκαλουν προβληματα, να μιλαμε λιγο 1α πριν κλειδωθει ενα θεμα στο ξαφνικο επειδη το ειπε ο καθενας και το παιρνει και πανω του!

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> το θέμα είναι κατά πόσο ταιριάζουν με τη φιλοσοφία και θεματολογία του συγκεκριμένου φόρουμ.


οταν τα παντα ολα μπορουν να μας επηρεασουν και επηρεαζουν ψυχολογικα, τοτε δε μπορουμε να κανουμε συζητηση για τα παντα ολα ?

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

μα ουτε καν μπαινει κανεις στον κοπο πλεον να δικαιολογει θεμα που προκειται να κλειδωθει!

----------


## carry

Αφού φιλοξενούμαστε, αποδεχόμαστε και τον τρόπο διαχείρισης αυτού του τόπου.

Όποιοι δέν αντέχουν όρια και καλούπια μπορούν ν'ανοίξουν δικό τους blog και να φέρουν και την ευθύνη του.

Σε σχέση με άλλα φόρουμ πάντως διαπιστώνω πως οι mods δίχνουν πολύ μεγάλη ανοχή.
Και ας μήν ξεχνάμε τον φόρτο, τις δυσκολίες και την ιδιεταιρότητα του καθενός μας εδώ μέσα

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

καμια σχεση με την ανοχη, εχω μπει κ εγω σε αλλα φορουμ. στο φορουμ των διατροφικων διαταραχων αφηνοντουσαν θεματα που προσβαλλανε εντελως την ψυχολογια μελλων πχ. δεν ειναι ανοχη ακριβως.........επισης ενα φορουμ δεν το κανει αυτο που ειναι το ιδιο το φορουμ αλλα τα μελη που το απαρτιζουν! χωρις μελη δεν εχει φορουμ! τελεια και παυλα

----------


## arktos

> Αφού φιλοξενούμαστε, αποδεχόμαστε και τον τρόπο διαχείρισης αυτού του τόπου.
> 
> Όποιοι δέν αντέχουν όρια και καλούπια μπορούν ν'ανοίξουν δικό τους blog και να φέρουν και την ευθύνη του.
> 
> Σε σχέση με άλλα φόρουμ πάντως διαπιστώνω πως οι mods δίχνουν πολύ μεγάλη ανοχή.
> Και ας μήν ξεχνάμε τον φόρτο, τις δυσκολίες και την ιδιεταιρότητα του καθενός μας εδώ μέσα




καλο μου σου απαντησε η ντολ, αλλα το θεμα το χασες θεωρω.
κανε κ συ μια βολτα σε παλια θεματα για να το πιασεις.

----------


## NikosD.

> νικο, πραγματικα εκπλησσομαι που ανρωτηθηκες αν εχουν να δωσουν κατι τα 2 θεματα.
> εχουν γινει απειρες συζητησεις για τα ναρκωτικα...
> εννοείται πως γι αυτους που πινουν θα κανουν κ σεξ οταν ειναι πιωμενοι...δν θα σιδερωνουν...
> για ποιο λογο να μν συζητηθει λοιπον?
> εδω δν εχουν κλειδωθει θεματα που επεσε ΤΟ ΒΡΙΣΙΔΙ!
> 
> οσο για το αλλο θεμα ( καταποση σπερματος ) δν το διαβασα, αλλα ναι καποιοι το καταπινουν...ε και?
> δν το ριχνουν στο στομα μας με το ζορι!
> γιατι ν μν συζητηθει?


Είναι μερικά θέματα που από την αρχική τοποθέτηση ή έστω από τα πρώτα μηνύματα της συζήτησης, μοιάζει να κινούνται σε μια γκρίζα ζώνη και χτυπούν "ένα κόκκινο καμπανάκι" στη διαχείριση, οπότε τα παρακαλουθουμε πιο στενά.

Η γρκίζα ζώνη που αναφέρω ή αλλιώς οι ενδοιασμοί μας για το αν πρέπει να παραμείνουν τα θέματα αυτά ή όχι, ΣΑΦΕΣΤΑΤΑ δεν έχουν να κάνουν με το είδος του θέματος.
Αν θέλεις, και λόγω της φύσης της δουλειάς μου, είμαι απεριόριστα ανοικτός να ακούσω και να συζητήσω ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ.
Σε αυτό το φόρουμ, ΟΛΑ τα θέματα χωράνε και δεν υπάρχει ταμπού, για κανένα θέμα.

Όμως, είναι τέτοια η φύση κάποιων θεμάτων, που ακομη κι αν ανοίγονται με την καλύτερη των προθέσεων, ενδέχεται η συζητήση που θα ακολουθήσει, να εξελιχθεί με έναν τρόπο που κατά τη γνώμη μου, απαιτεί κλείδωμα ή ακόμη και διαγραφη του θέματος.
Παραδειγματα:
1.ένα θέμα περί θρησκευτικών αντιλήψεων, μια χαρά χωράει στο φόρουμ, σχεδόν πάντα όμως καταλήγει σε συγκρούσεις, άρα ενδέχεται να κλειδωθεί, ανάλογα με την εξέλιξη και όχι εξαιτίας της φύσης του θέματος.
2. ένα θέμα που προτρέπει σε διατροφή 500 θερμίδων ή που προάγει τον προκλητό εμμετό προς απώλεια βάρους, θα κλειδωθεί και ακόμη καλύτερο θεωρώ το να διαγραφεί πλήρως γιατί προάγει συμπεριφορές που είναι αυτονόητο πως σε κανένα δημόσιο φόρουμ δεν μπορούμε να προάγουμε.
Από την άλλη μεριά, έχουν ανοίξει τέτοια θέματα που η πορεία της συζήτησης οδήγησε στο να διατυπωθεί με εξαιρετική ευστοχία και σαφήνια το μέγεθος των προβλημάτων που μπορεί να οδηγήσει μια διατροφή 500 θερμίδων οπότε σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση, κρίνουμε πως το θέμα όχι μονο μπορεί να παραμείνει, αλλά -τρόπος του λέγειν- μπορεί να καρφιτσωθεί κιόλας ψηλά στο φόρουμ για να το διαβάζουν όσοι σκοπεύουν να ακολουθήσουν μια τέτοια συμπεριφορά.

Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα Μαίρη.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Είναι μερικά θέματα που από την αρχική τοποθέτηση ή έστω από τα πρώτα μηνύματα της συζήτησης, μοιάζει να κινούνται σε μια γκρίζα ζώνη και χτυπούν "ένα κόκκινο καμπανάκι" στη διαχείριση, οπότε τα παρακαλουθουμε πιο στενά.
> 
> Η γρκίζα ζώνη που αναφέρω ή αλλιώς οι ενδοιασμοί μας για το αν πρέπει να παραμείνουν τα θέματα αυτά ή όχι, ΣΑΦΕΣΤΑΤΑ δεν έχουν να κάνουν με το είδος του θέματος.
> Αν θέλεις, και λόγω της φύσης της δουλειάς μου, είμαι απεριόριστα ανοικτός να ακούσω και να συζητήσω ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ.
> Σε αυτό το φόρουμ, ΟΛΑ τα θέματα χωράνε και δεν υπάρχει ταμπού, για κανένα θέμα.
> 
> Όμως, είναι τέτοια η φύση κάποιων θεμάτων, που ακομη κι αν ανοίγονται με την καλύτερη των προθέσεων, ενδέχεται η συζητήση που θα ακολουθήσει, να εξελιχθεί με έναν τρόπο που κατά τη γνώμη μου, απαιτεί κλείδωμα ή ακόμη και διαγραφη του θέματος.
> Παραδειγματα:
> 1.ένα θέμα περί θρησκευτικών αντιλήψεων, μια χαρά χωράει στο φόρουμ, σχεδόν πάντα όμως καταλήγει σε συγκρούσεις, άρα ενδέχεται να κλειδωθεί, ανάλογα με την εξέλιξη και όχι εξαιτίας της φύσης του θέματος.
> ...


Μιας κ καλυψες τη φιλη σου τη Μαιρη, για καλυψε τωρα κ την εχθρο σου την Ειρηνη!
Νομιζεις οτι περιμενω να μαθω απο δω μεσα τεχνικες για εμετο κ καθαρτικουλια, που εγω ειμαι δασκαλα σ αυτα?? Κ επειδη μου εχουν πει διαφορα "μελακια" (με μαρμελαδα) μην παιρνεις καθαρτικα, τι σημαινει αυτο οτι δεν θα παιρνω? Η οτι μηπως ποτε τα σταματησα? Θα ξερεις σαφως επειση διαβαζεις τα πμ των μελων ποσα μελη μου εχουν στειλει για το πως να κανουν εμετο. Ε απενεργοποιησε μου κ τα πμ, κανε με κ μπαν, χεστηκα! Εφοσον εδω μεσα προωθουνται συγκεκριμενες θεσεις κ ο,τι διαφορετικο διαγραφεται, οκ παω πασο! Αλλα εγω φταιω που επενδυσα σ αυτο το φορουμ κ νομισα οτι ειναι σοβαρο κ μπορεις να συζητησεις τα ΠΑΝΤΑ. Ας προσεχα. Κ εννοειται οτι θα συνεχισω την διατροφη των 500 θερμιδων κ τα καθαρτικακια, ειτε γραφω ειτε οχι ! 
Ειπα κ σκουπιστηκα!

----------


## Remedy

λακρι
κανεις δεν μπορει να σου πει ποσο θα φας.
μπορεις να φας και 500 και 300 θερμιδες αν αυτο σε ευχαριστει.
ο νικος κλεινει οσα θεματα σου θεωρει οτι δυνητικα μπορουν να βλαψουν ΑΛΛΟΥΣ και να λειτουργησουν προτρεπτικα.
μην εκνευριζεσαι , δεν ειναι κατι εναντιον σου, ειναι απλα υπερ των αλλων
καλη τυχη με την θεραπεια σου
φιλικα

----------


## arktos

> Είναι μερικά θέματα που από την αρχική τοποθέτηση ή έστω από τα πρώτα μηνύματα της συζήτησης, μοιάζει να κινούνται σε μια γκρίζα ζώνη και χτυπούν "ένα κόκκινο καμπανάκι" στη διαχείριση, οπότε τα παρακαλουθουμε πιο στενά.
> 
> Η γρκίζα ζώνη που αναφέρω ή αλλιώς οι ενδοιασμοί μας για το αν πρέπει να παραμείνουν τα θέματα αυτά ή όχι, ΣΑΦΕΣΤΑΤΑ δεν έχουν να κάνουν με το είδος του θέματος.
> Αν θέλεις, και λόγω της φύσης της δουλειάς μου, είμαι απεριόριστα ανοικτός να ακούσω και να συζητήσω ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ.
> Σε αυτό το φόρουμ, ΟΛΑ τα θέματα χωράνε και δεν υπάρχει ταμπού, για κανένα θέμα.
> 
> Όμως, είναι τέτοια η φύση κάποιων θεμάτων, που ακομη κι αν ανοίγονται με την καλύτερη των προθέσεων, ενδέχεται η συζητήση που θα ακολουθήσει, να εξελιχθεί με έναν τρόπο που κατά τη γνώμη μου, απαιτεί κλείδωμα ή ακόμη και διαγραφη του θέματος.
> Παραδειγματα:
> 1.ένα θέμα περί θρησκευτικών αντιλήψεων, μια χαρά χωράει στο φόρουμ, σχεδόν πάντα όμως καταλήγει σε συγκρούσεις, άρα ενδέχεται να κλειδωθεί, ανάλογα με την εξέλιξη και όχι εξαιτίας της φύσης του θέματος.
> ...




νικο, ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.
επειδη δν διαβαζω ολα τα θεματα, δν ειμαι σε θεση να γνωριζω τι ειπωθηκε στο καθενα,οποτε δν θα επιμεινω κιολας.
οποιο θεμα κ αν ανοιξει καποιος ωστοσο, ασχετα απο τις συγκρουσεις, εχει κατι να σου δωσει.
προσωπικα μ αρεσει κ θελω να μαθαινω πως σκεφτονται οι ανθρωποι κ πως το στηριζουν αυτο.
ανεφερα 2 παραδειγματα κ συ 2 διαφορετικα.
οκ κατανοητο πως δν ειναι ειναι σωστο να προτρεπεις καποιον με ανορεξια σε διατροφη των 500 θερμιδων,
αλλα μεσα απο αυτο το θεμα, μπορεις να προτρεψεις ισως τον θεματοθετη να δει καποια πραγματα.
ξερω πως ειναι δυσκολο κ βαθυ θεμα κ πως μονο ειδικος μπορει να βοηθησει κ ισως ειδικα κεντρα,
ομως πιστευω πως δν υπαρχει λογος να κλεισει.
εχω ξαναπει πως εχω θεμα με τη χυδαιολογια κ την προσβολη.
για μενα ειναι ισως ενας απο τους λιγους λογους για να κλειδωθει θεμα.
ως ειδκος σιγουρα εισαι σε θεση να βλεπεις τα πραγματα πολυπλευρα κ 
να πραττεις το καλυτερο για το χωρο.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> λακρι
> κανεις δεν μπορει να σου πει ποσο θα φας.
> μπορεις να φας και 500 και 300 θερμιδες αν αυτο σε ευχαριστει.
> ο νικος κλεινει οσα θεματα σου θεωρει οτι δυνητικα μπορουν να βλαψουν ΑΛΛΟΥΣ και να λειτουργησουν προτρεπτικα.
> μην εκνευριζεσαι , δεν ειναι κατι εναντιον σου, ειναι απλα υπερ των αλλων
> καλη τυχη με την θεραπεια σου
> φιλικα


ρεμεντι δικιο εχεις κ σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου. ισως παρεξηγησα καποια πραγματα η υπερεκτιμησα μια κατασταση. πραγματι "τα εν οικω μη εν δημω" κατα καποιο τροπο, δλδ μπορει εγω πχ να τρωω λιγο η να παιρνω το ενα η το αλλο αλλα καλυτερα ας μην βγαινει αυτο παραεξω, μιας κ καποια πραγματα μπορει να επηρεασουν ακομα κ με λανθανοντα τροπο.

----------


## deleted-member141015

> Όμως, είναι τέτοια η φύση κάποιων θεμάτων, που ακομη κι αν ανοίγονται με την καλύτερη των προθέσεων, ενδέχεται η συζητήση που θα ακολουθήσει, να εξελιχθεί με έναν τρόπο που κατά τη γνώμη μου, απαιτεί κλείδωμα ή ακόμη και διαγραφη του θέματος.
> Παραδειγματα:
> 1.ένα θέμα περί θρησκευτικών αντιλήψεων, μια χαρά χωράει στο φόρουμ, σχεδόν πάντα όμως καταλήγει σε συγκρούσεις, άρα ενδέχεται να κλειδωθεί, ανάλογα με την εξέλιξη και όχι εξαιτίας της φύσης του θέματος.
> 2. ένα θέμα που προτρέπει σε διατροφή 500 θερμίδων ή που προάγει τον προκλητό εμμετό προς απώλεια βάρους, θα κλειδωθεί και ακόμη καλύτερο θεωρώ το να διαγραφεί πλήρως γιατί προάγει συμπεριφορές που είναι αυτονόητο πως σε κανένα δημόσιο φόρουμ δεν μπορούμε να προάγουμε.


Νίκο, παίρνω αφορμή από τα παραπάνω να ρωτήσω για ένα θέμα που 'εξαφανίστηκε' και προφανώς διαγράφτηκε εντελώς από το φόρουμ. Το θέμα ήταν 'Διαισθηση, ενοραση, ενυπνια και συναφη. Για ψυχιατρειο πρωτο τραπεζι πιστα;' και το είχε ανοίξει το Ξωτικό στις 13-3 στην ενότητα Γενικά. Το αναζήτησα μια ημέρα για να ξαναδιαβάσω την απάντηση που είχα γράψει και ήταν απλά... πουθενά. Το βρήκα μόνο στο google, μόνο την πρώτη σελίδα ως 'προσωρινά αποθηκευμένη'. Από όσα είχα διαβάσει δεν είδα να υπάρχουν συγκρούσεις ή να προάγει ακατάλληλες συμπεριφορές, ούτε βέβαια ήταν άσχετο με τη θεματολογία του φόρουμ. Ξαφνιάστηκα λοιπόν και ενοχλήθηκα κι αναρωτήθηκα πώς τελικά και από ποιον διαγράφονται θέματα. Οπωσδήποτε είναι δικαίωμα των υπεύθυνων να διαγράψουν το οτιδήποτε, αλλά υπήρξε κάποιος λόγος για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα? Και εντέλει ποιος είναι ο ρόλος των moderators? Και τι γίνεται όταν ένας mod ανοίγει θέμα ως απλό μέλος? Τέλος πάντων θα περιμένω μια απάντηση προτού συνεχίσω. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## RockElCasbah

... ά γεια σου κα Μαρίνα μας... στο οποίο θέμα ήθελα να τοποθετηθώ κι εγώ, αλλά μπαίνω "σπασμωδικά" αυτό το διάστημα, ως...χαρτομάντης... με 43 ημέρες στο νοσοκομείο και με την ψυχή στο στόμα, έλεγα ρε πούστη μου να βρω κανά θρεντ να μου κάνει "κλικ"... αλλά ο χρόνος που διαθέτω δεν είναι υπολογίσιμος ακόμη κι αν εγώ θέλω να παίρνω βαθιές ανάσες και να "ξεσκάω" βρε αδερφέ... πολύ ενδιαφέρον το θρεντάκιον τούτο λοιπόν, αλλά το πήρε ο βοριάς το πήρε ο ποτάμης... 

Χμμ... ποιός ο ρόλος των "μοντς" έ;... να πω καλέ κυρία;... δε μας απασχολεί διόλου, αρκεί να είναι... κατωτέρας καύσης απ' τη δική μας... παιδιά μη παρεξηγηθείτε, αλλά δε θα βάζανε μοντερέϊτορς του ιδίου επιπέδου/δαπέδου με την αφεντομουτσουνάρα τους... έλα τώρα, το ξέρετε και οι ίδιοι... :Smile:  ... 

Μαρίνα μας δε ξέρω και δε με νοιάζει... άλλο ξέρω να σας πω, χιχι... πρόσφατα μου εκμυστηρεύτηκε ένα από τα ίδια τα μοντερόπαιδα πως... όταν το μέλος "RockElCasbah" κάνει αναφορά σε απαντήσεις κάποιων άλλων μελών... έχει πέσει "γραμμή" να μη μου δίνουν σημασία...

Αλλά είναι πώς εξελλίσσεται κανείς... πριν από δυο χρόνια θα... θύμωνα και θα έβαζα ξανά δημόσιο θρεντ ζητώντας απ' τη διαχείριση να μου απαντήσει... σήμερα - ακόμη κι αν αυτό που έμαθα είναι αντικείμενο μεγάλης συζητήσεως - δε θα μπω καν στον κόπο να μάθω τί και γιατί... γιατί απλά ξέρω και δε με αφορά καν... κατά τ' άλλα, είχα να πω πολλά στο Ξωτικό - ως άνθρωπος που "υποφέρω" απ' την ίδια πάθηση... αλλά;...

Πάντως, καλού - κακού, όσοι κάνετε 'ριπόρτ' σε απαντήσεις των συγκεκριμένων μελών - μη χέσω - ξεχάστε το... είναι φόρουμ "ψυχασθενών" και στους αρρώστους δε πάμε κόντρα αδέρφια, ναι;... :Smile:  ...

----------


## NikosD.

Marina, δεν έχω ιδέα για το θέμα στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι. Δεν το έχω διαγράψει κι ούτε γνωρίζω τι απέγινε. (ελπίζω να μην μου διαφεύγει κάτι εδώ, αλλά πράγματι δε θυμάμαι κάτι για το θέμα που αναφέρεις). Γενικά, τα θέματα κλειδώνονται, αλλά δεν αφαιρούνται.
Αφαιρούνται (ή τροποποιούνται γενναία) θέματα του στυλ "ελάτε να αυτοκτονήσουμε ομαδικά", "πείτε τρόπους να αυτοκτονήσω σήμερα" κοκ. και όπως είναι αυτονόητο, αφαιρούνται για να προστατέψουμε ότι μπορούμε να προστατέψουμε.

Επίσης δεν υπάρχει καμιά οδηγία από εμένα προς τους διαχειριστές να διαγράφουν μηνύματα. Μήπως τυχόν ο θεματοθέτης το διέγραψε πριν παρέλθει το χρονικό όριο από το οποίο και ύστερα δεν είναι δυνατή η τροποποίηση?
Μήπως τυχόν μεταφέρθηκε σε άλλη ενότητα?

Οποιος γνωρίζει, ελπίζω να σε διαφωτίσει.

Rock, "έχει πέσει γραμμή να αγνοούνται οι αναφορές σου"? Αυτό πιστεύεις?
Τι να πω... Εδώ είναι οι διαχειριστές, όποιος θέλει, ευθαρσώς ας έρθει να το δηλώσει πως έχω δώσει "γραμμή" για σένα ή για οποιοδήποτε άλλο μέλος, να αγνοούμε τις αναφορές.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

> Νίκο, παίρνω αφορμή από τα παραπάνω να ρωτήσω για ένα θέμα που 'εξαφανίστηκε' και προφανώς διαγράφτηκε εντελώς από το φόρουμ. Το θέμα ήταν 'Διαισθηση, ενοραση, ενυπνια και συναφη. Για ψυχιατρειο πρωτο τραπεζι πιστα;' και το είχε ανοίξει το Ξωτικό στις 13-3 στην ενότητα Γενικά. Το αναζήτησα μια ημέρα για να ξαναδιαβάσω την απάντηση που είχα γράψει και ήταν απλά... πουθενά. Το βρήκα μόνο στο google, μόνο την πρώτη σελίδα ως 'προσωρινά αποθηκευμένη'. Από όσα είχα διαβάσει δεν είδα να υπάρχουν συγκρούσεις ή να προάγει ακατάλληλες συμπεριφορές, ούτε βέβαια ήταν άσχετο με τη θεματολογία του φόρουμ. Ξαφνιάστηκα λοιπόν και ενοχλήθηκα κι αναρωτήθηκα πώς τελικά και από ποιον διαγράφονται θέματα. Οπωσδήποτε είναι δικαίωμα των υπεύθυνων να διαγράψουν το οτιδήποτε, αλλά υπήρξε κάποιος λόγος για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα? Και εντέλει ποιος είναι ο ρόλος των moderators? Και τι γίνεται όταν ένας mod ανοίγει θέμα ως απλό μέλος? Τέλος πάντων θα περιμένω μια απάντηση προτού συνεχίσω. Ευχαριστώ.


τι ???????? ποτε εγινε αυτο ? γι'αυτο αποχωρησε τελικα κι απ'το φορουμ ? κριμα και ηταν απ'τα μελη που συμπαθουσα εδω, και την ειχατε κανει και mod.

----------


## Joann

Πραγματικά και γω έχω την ίδια απορία: 
γιατί το θέμα
'Διαίσθηση, ενόραση, ενύπνια και συναφή. Για ψυχιατρείο πρώτο τραπέζι πίστα;' 
που το είχε ανοίξει το Ξωτικό στις 13-3 στην ενότητα Γενικά
εξαφανίστηκε ως δια μαγείας;
Και τα θέματα
"Σχολή Καλών τεχνών, κατατακτήριες εξετάσεις, ερώτηση για διάθεση βιβλίων..."
και
"επάρκεια αγγλικών" γιατί κλειδώθηκαν;

----------


## deleted-member30-03

τα δευτερα ετσι κι αλλιως ειναι ακυρα, το πρωτο ομως οχι και πιστευω δεν επρεπε να σβηστει. γι'αυτο εξαφανιστηκε και το Ξωτικό, μαλλον πληγωθηκε...

----------


## Joann

To αν είναι άκυρα ή όχι θα θελα να το ακούσω και με αιτιολογία 
-όχι "είναι άκυρα αποφασίζομεν και διατάσσομεν"-
απ' όποιον έχει την αρμοδιότητα να κλειδώνει και να εξαφανίζει θέματα και μόνο.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

> To αν είναι άκυρα ή όχι θα θελα να το ακούσω και με αιτιολογία 
> -όχι "είναι άκυρα αποφασίζομεν και διατάσσομεν"-
> απ' όποιον έχει την αρμοδιότητα να κλειδώνει και να εξαφανίζει θέματα και μόνο.


α γεια σου!

----------


## deleted-member141015

> Marina, δεν έχω ιδέα για το θέμα στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι. Δεν το έχω διαγράψει κι ούτε γνωρίζω τι απέγινε. (ελπίζω να μην μου διαφεύγει κάτι εδώ, αλλά πράγματι δε θυμάμαι κάτι για το θέμα που αναφέρεις). Γενικά, τα θέματα κλειδώνονται, αλλά δεν αφαιρούνται.
> Αφαιρούνται (ή τροποποιούνται γενναία) θέματα του στυλ "ελάτε να αυτοκτονήσουμε ομαδικά", "πείτε τρόπους να αυτοκτονήσω σήμερα" κοκ. και όπως είναι αυτονόητο, αφαιρούνται για να προστατέψουμε ότι μπορούμε να προστατέψουμε.
> 
> Επίσης δεν υπάρχει καμιά οδηγία από εμένα προς τους διαχειριστές να διαγράφουν μηνύματα. Μήπως τυχόν ο θεματοθέτης το διέγραψε πριν παρέλθει το χρονικό όριο από το οποίο και ύστερα δεν είναι δυνατή η τροποποίηση?
> Μήπως τυχόν μεταφέρθηκε σε άλλη ενότητα?
> 
> Οποιος γνωρίζει, ελπίζω να σε διαφωτίσει.


Ελπίζω κι εγώ να με διαφωτίσει όποιος γνωρίζει. Το θέμα προφανώς υπήρχε, είχα απαντήσει κιόλας σε αυτό και η απάντησή μου πλέον δεν υπάρχει ούτε αν αναζητήσω όλα τα δημοσιευμένα μου μηνύματα μέσω του προφίλ μου. Από αυτό, σε συνδυασμό με το ότι στο google εμφανίζεται μεν στην αναζήτηση, αλλά το λινκ δεν είναι πλέον έγκυρο, συμπεραίνω ότι αφαιρέθηκε εξ' ολοκλήρου και δεν μεταφέρθηκε κάπου αλλού. 

Ναι, έχω δει ότι τα θέματα κλειδώνονται και ναι, λογικό είναι κάποια να αφαιρούνται εντελώς. Επίσης ναι, γνωρίζω ότι για κάποιο διάστημα ο καθένας μπορεί να τροποποιήσει τα μηνύματά του. Αλλά εδώ δεν έγινε κάτι τέτοιο. Κι επειδή η θεματοθέτρια Ξωτικό τυχαίνει να είναι και διαχειρίστρια, αναρωτήθηκα. Μπορούν (τεχνικά) οι διαχειριστές να αφαιρέσουν εξ' ολοκλήρου ένα θέμα? (άσχετα με το αν τους έχει δοθεί η όχι τέτοια οδηγία) Εφόσον εσύ Νίκο δεν γνωρίζεις κάτι, μάλλον κάποιος άλλος το διέγραψε. 

Δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα εάν κάποιος επέλεγε να διαγράψει τα δικά του μηνύματα επειδή μετάνιωσε που τα έγραψε, αλλά να σβήσει ολόκληρο το θέμα είναι ασέβεια προς τους υπόλοιπους που συμμετείχαν. Ένα απλό μέλος δεν μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό. Νομίζω θα ήταν καλό να απαντήσει και η ίδια η Ξωτικό, που ίσως γνωρίζει τι συνέβη.

----------


## Idella

> To αν είναι άκυρα ή όχι θα θελα να το ακούσω και με αιτιολογία 
> -όχι "είναι άκυρα αποφασίζομεν και διατάσσομεν"-
> απ' όποιον έχει την αρμοδιότητα να κλειδώνει και να εξαφανίζει θέματα και μόνο.


Joann θεώρησα περιττή την αιτιολόγηση κλειδώματος τέτοιων θεμάτων αφού ο λόγος είναι αυτονόητος.
Στο ίντερνετ υπάρχουν αρκετά κατάλληλα ελληνικά forum όπου μπορεί κάποιος να υποβάλει ερώτηματα εκπαιδευτικά/εργασιακά.
Δεν υπάρχει άλλος λόγος, αν αυτό αναρωτιόσουν.

----------


## secretly

για το θεμα της ξωτικο,εφοσον λετε οτι εχει καποια αρμοδιοτητα εδω στο φορουμ,αποκλειεται να το εσβησε μονη της?
γιατι πραγματικα δεν υπαρχει αυτο το θεμα
πατας εμφανιση σε ολα τα θεματα που εχει ξεκινησει και αυτο δεν υπαρχει

----------


## RockElCasbah

Καλησπέρα. Νίκο δεν έγραψα κάπου ότι "πιστεύω κάτι τέτοιο". Νιώθω να υποτιμάται πάλι η νοημοσύνη μου. Μικρή ή μεγάλη, τουλάχιστον δεν εκτιμάται ως έχει μάλλον. Έγραψα ότι μου το ανέφερε κάποιος/α απ' τους μοδεράτορες. Σαφής νομίζω είμαι.

... και ξέρεις φαντάζομαι πως το θέμα μου δεν είναι αυτό. Ή τουλάχιστον μπορείς να το υποθέσεις. Το θέμα είναι πως δε με παραξένεψε καθόλου μα καθόλου. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Joann

> Joann θεώρησα περιττή την αιτιολόγηση κλειδώματος τέτοιων θεμάτων αφού ο λόγος είναι αυτονόητος.
> Στο ίντερνετ υπάρχουν αρκετά κατάλληλα ελληνικά forum όπου μπορεί κάποιος να υποβάλει ερώτηματα εκπαιδευτικά/εργασιακά.
> Δεν υπάρχει άλλος λόγος, αν αυτό αναρωτιόσουν.


Tο ότι τα περισσότερα θέματα ανοίγουν με κάποιον τίτλο, 
αλλά σπάνια oι αναρτήσεις μένουν on topic
είναι γνωστό σε όλους μας, 
όπως και γνωστό είναι για όποιον διάβασε το ένα από τα δύο θέματα
που κλειδώθηκαν (γιατί εγώ ήμουν η μία από τις δυο που έγραφαν) 
ότι οι αναρτήσεις από ένα σημείο κι ύστερα δεν είχαν καμία σχέση με τον τίτλο, 
αλλά είχαν ξεκάθαρα υποστηρικτικό ύφος.
Αν υπάρχει αυστηρός περιορισμός στο τι θέματα μπορούμε να ανοίγουμε στο Γενικά,
ή αν απαγορεύεται να ανοίγονται κάποια συγκεκριμένα θέματα,
μπορούμε να το ξέρουμε μόνο αν μας γίνει επίσημη ανακοίνωση.
Γιατί εύλογα μπορώ ν' αναρρωτηθώ γιατί θέματα, όπως
"μικρή πληγή μετά από στοματικό έρωτα"
δεν κλειδώνονται, 
αφού θα 'πρεπε να απευθύνονται σε forum αφροδισιολόγων
(και για να ξεκαθαρίσω τη θέση μου
το θέμα "μικρή πληγή μετά από στοματικό έρωτα"
ούτε μ' ενοχλεί 
ούτε θέλω καθόλου να κλειδωθεί,
ένα παράδειγμα είπα για το τι συνάδει τελικά 
με την αυστηρότητα της θεματολογίας του forum)  :Smile: .

----------


## julias

> Tο ότι τα περισσότερα θέματα ανοίγουν με κάποιον τίτλο, 
> αλλά σπάνια oι αναρτήσεις μένουν on topic
> είναι γνωστό σε όλους μας, 
> όπως και γνωστό είναι για όποιον διάβασε το ένα από τα δύο θέματα
> που κλειδώθηκαν (γιατί εγώ ήμουν η μία από τις δυο που έγραφαν) 
> ότι οι αναρτήσεις από ένα σημείο κι ύστερα δεν είχαν καμία σχέση με τον τίτλο, 
> αλλά είχαν ξεκάθαρα υποστηρικτικό ύφος.
> Αν υπάρχει αυστηρός περιορισμός στο τι θέματα μπορούμε να ανοίγουμε στο Γενικά,
> ή αν απαγορεύεται να ανοίγονται κάποια συγκεκριμένα θέματα,
> ...


Και εγω συμφωνω, γιατι και εγω αναρωτηθηκα, ειχα στειλει μνμ και στον Νικο!

----------


## secretly

βασικα επειδη ειναι φορουμ ψυχολογιας και πολλα θεματα εχουν ασχημο αντικτυπο ως προς την ψυχολογια καποιον,αναλογος με βιωματα και λοιπα
παιρνει ο νικος αναφορες και παραπονα αβερτα
τι να κανει ο ανθρωπος?προσπαθει να ειναι ολοι καλα
καποιου η καρδια θα χαλασει και στις περισσοτερες του ποιο ευαλωτου,
αφου πρεπει να αναγκαστει να παρει καποιου το μερος 
ας εχουμε κατανοηση κι εμεις ο νικος δεν ειναι θεος ενας διαχειρηστης ειναι ενταξυ
νομιζω οτι δεν υπαρχει τοση αυστηροτητα αλλα δημιουργειται απο αναφορες και συναφη,
γιατι αν δεν ηθελε να υπαρχουν τα τσατ πχ στο γενικα δεν θα υπηρχαν,αλλα τ'αφηνει να υπαρχουν τονιζοντας ομως να μην γινεται καταχρηση και να μην φευγουμε απο την ουσια..την αλληλοβοηθεια

----------


## deleted-member141015

> για το θεμα της ξωτικο,εφοσον λετε οτι εχει καποια αρμοδιοτητα εδω στο φορουμ,αποκλειεται να το εσβησε μονη της?
> γιατι πραγματικα δεν υπαρχει αυτο το θεμα
> πατας εμφανιση σε ολα τα θεματα που εχει ξεκινησει και αυτο δεν υπαρχει


Όχι, δεν αποκλείεται, αλλά αν έγινε έτσι, αυτό είναι κακή χρήση ενός 'προνομίου' (των δυνατοτήτων δηλαδή που έχει ως mod).

Γι' αυτό παραπάνω αναρωτήθηκα γενικά για το ρόλο των 'moderators'.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

εγω παντως θελω να πω στο Ξωτικό, αν το διαβαζει αυτο, οτι μου λειπει και ηταν ιδιαιτερη παρουσια στο φορουμ.

----------


## secretly

> Όχι, δεν αποκλείεται, αλλά αν έγινε έτσι, αυτό είναι κακή χρήση ενός 'προνομίου' (των δυνατοτήτων δηλαδή που έχει ως mod).
> 
> Γι' αυτό παραπάνω αναρωτήθηκα γενικά για το ρόλο των 'moderators'.


 και παλι,τι να εκανε αιτηση σε ανωτερο για να της σβηστει?θα το πιστευες αν στο ελεγε?
ενταξυ το οτι ειναι mod σημαινει οτι εχει λιγοτερα δικαιωματα απο εμας?

----------


## deleted-member30-03

Ξωτικό ποσταρε κανονικα. τα της Δωρας ειναι οτι πιο ΑΝΟΥΣΙΟ συνεβη πραγματικα τους τελευταιους μηνες, περαστικη ηταν η κοπελα και μαλλον ειπε να κανει τη πλακα της. εχουν υπαρξει απιστευτα χειροτεροι τσακωμοι εδω μεσα. ή εισαι πολυ ευαισθητη ή δε ξερω κι εγω τι παιζει μαζι σου κι επηρεαζεσαι τοσο απο ενα θεμα. αν ηθελες να μου σβησεις τα μηνυματα ας το εκανες. θα μπορουσες να μου στειλεις και πριβε να το πεις, κι ολα οκ. δεν χρειαζεται να προβληματιζεσαι τοσο πολυ, να ησουν η Idella θα το καταλαβαινα, αλλα εισαι το Ξωτικό ρε γμτ, και το Ξωτικό οι περισσοτεροι το αγαπανε.

----------


## banned29

ξωτικο μπηκα μονο για να σου απαντησω..!δεν σου κρυβω οτι θυμωσα με ολο αυτο στον βαθμο τον νορμαλ ομως..οχι να χασω και τον υπνο μου!τα σοβαρα με κανουν και χανω τον υπνο μου!δεν σε ξερω προσωπικα οπως και κανεναν εδω..οσο ημουν μελος ειχαμε καποιες προστριβες τυπου μελος-μοντ αυτο ομως δεν σημαινει οτι δεν σε θεωρω μια αξιολογη παρουσια εδω!δεν θα σταθω στο συμβαν δεν με ενδιαφερει εχω και 1 εκατομμυριο αλλα προβληματα απο πισω μου..
επειδη εδω αρκετα προβληματα εχουμε ολοι δεν θα βαλουμε και αλλο ενα ακομα στο κεφαλι μας ξεχνα οτι εγινε..αν θα μπορουσα να σου ασκησω κριτικη ως μελος προς μοντ θα σου ελεγα μονο να εισαι το ιδιο αντικειμενικη με ολα τα μελη!αυτο μονο δεν εχω να σου προσαψω κατι αλλο!
την ημερα που μπηκα εδω..δεν μπηκα για να σε στεναχωρησω αλλα για να "απολογηθω".
πριν ξαναμπαναριστω να ευχηθω σε ολους καλο πασχα!

dora-agxos.

----------


## secretly

ξωτικακι καλως ηρθες!!δεν χρειαζεται να απολογεισαι για κατι,το θεμα ηταν δικο σου εξαλλου,τι να περιμενες να στο σβησουν,τι να το κανεις μονη σου μια η αλλα,το αποτελεσμα θα ηταν το ιδιο και παλι

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Μια απορια εχω. Δεν απευθυνομαι μονο στη διαχειρηση, οποιος ξερει κατι ας μου πει. Δεν ηξερα που να την γραψω. 
Οταν προσπαθω να συνδεθω απο τον υπολογιστη στο σπιτι μου στο φορουμ γραφω κανονικα το username και τον κωδικο, μου δειχνει ευχαριστουμε που συνδεθηκατε, με δειχνει στους συνδεδεμενους χρηστες αλλα δεν ειμαι συνδεδεμενη. Δεν μπορω να γραψω κτλ. Τωρα γραφω απο αλλον υπολογιστη σε αλλο σπιτι. Με εκνευριζει πολυ αυτο, δεν μπορω ποτε να μπω απο το σπιτι μου, γιατι?

----------


## keep_walking

> Μια απορια εχω. Δεν απευθυνομαι μονο στη διαχειρηση, οποιος ξερει κατι ας μου πει. Δεν ηξερα που να την γραψω. 
> Οταν προσπαθω να συνδεθω απο τον υπολογιστη στο σπιτι μου στο φορουμ γραφω κανονικα το username και τον κωδικο, μου δειχνει ευχαριστουμε που συνδεθηκατε, με δειχνει στους συνδεδεμενους χρηστες αλλα δεν ειμαι συνδεδεμενη. Δεν μπορω να γραψω κτλ. Τωρα γραφω απο αλλον υπολογιστη σε αλλο σπιτι. Με εκνευριζει πολυ αυτο, δεν μπορω ποτε να μπω απο το σπιτι μου, γιατι?



Δοκιμασε να μπεις με αλλο browser πχ Mozilla ή internet explorer. Εαν δεν εχεις αλλο browser ισως αν καθαρισεις τα cookies απο τον browser να φτιαξει.

----------


## deleted-member141015

> Καλησπερα
> Συγνωμη και λυπαμαι για την απουσια μου, λογοι ψυχικης υγειας.
> Θα αναφερθω μοναχα στο θεμα που αναφερθηκε για το θρεντ μου
> Ναι, εκανα τροπον τινα καταχρηση.
> Και ειναι απο τους λογους που απουσιαζω.
> Εξηγουμαι:
> στεναχωρηθηκα πολυ με το θεμα δωρας κενο μουα κλπ
> Ειπα να σβησω τα μηνυματα του κενο που αναφερεται στο μελος αλλα με πιασαν κρισεις συνειδησης, θεωρησα εαυτον υπευθυνο και ειπα να διαγραψω το θεμα.
> Ειχα την ανεση διοτι δεν θα μου παραπονιομουν οπως ισως εαν εσβηνα καποιου μηνυμα. Στα μηνυματα μελων προσπαθω να ειμαι επιεικης, αληθεια. Στα δικα μου ωρες ωρες λεω ειμαι δικαιη.
> ...


Ξωτικό, χαίρομαι που απάντησες κι ελπίζω τώρα να είσαι καλύτερα από υγεία. Για το θέμα που σβήστηκε, δεν συμφωνώ καθόλου με το σκεπτικό που εκφράζει το xrusaki. Προτιμώ και βρίσκω σωστό το ‘και αν είσαι και παπάς με την αράδα σου θα πας’, παρά το να ευλογεί πρώτα τα γένια του… :P 

Νομίζω οι περισσότεροι βλέπουμε να περιφέρονται θέματα άσχετα, να παραμένουν ως μέλη άτομα που παραβιάζουν τους όρους χρήσης, μηνύματα προσβλητικά να μη διαγράφονται ποτέ ή με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση… και οκ, κατανοητό πως μέσα στο πρόγραμμα είναι κι αυτά, δεν γίνεται οι διαχειριστές να είναι πάνω από κάθε μα κάθε μήνυμα, κάθε ώρα και στιγμή. Όταν όμως εν μια νυκτί εξαφανίζονται χωρίς λόγο κι εξήγηση, θέματα και μηνύματα συμβατά με το φόρουμ, ενδιαφέροντα και καλά διατυπωμένα, νομίζω πως αυτό αφαιρεί πολύ περισσότερο από την αξιοπιστία του χώρου και όσων έχουν διαχειριστικό ρόλο, γιατί δεν είναι παράβλεψη, αλλά αυθαιρεσία. 

Εξάλλου εσύ η ίδια είχες πρόσφατα τοποθετηθεί ενάντια στη δυνατότητα διαγραφής κι επεξεργασίας μηνυμάτων, στο θέμα “Να μπορουμε ή να μη μπορουμε να επεξεργαζομαστε παλιοτερα μηνυματα μας;” . Μάλιστα, σε αυτό το θέμα ο κιπ είχε γράψει πως αν σβήνονται ολόκληρα νήματα, τότε παραβιάζονται τα δικαιώματα όσων εχουν απαντήσει σε αυτό το νήμα. Ε, αυτό ακριβώς ένιωσα. 

Στο θέμα που είχες ανοίξει, δεν θυμάμαι αν και τι είχε γραφτεί από τα μέλη που αναφέρεις, αλλά εκτός από τα ωραία δικά σου κείμενα, υπήρχαν πολλές αξιόλογες απαντήσεις. Τέλος πάντων, κανένας μας δεν τα κάνει όλα σωστά. Αυτά.  :Smile:

----------


## no nickname

Καλημέρα σας. Μια προτροπή όχι τόσο προς την διαχειρηση αλλά προς ολους εμάς που ανόιγουμε νέα θέματα. Καλό θα ήταν ο τίτλος ενος θεματοςνα αναφερει ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ το πρόβλημα και να μην εινια του στυλ "βοηθεια", "πειτε μου τι να κάνω" "ξερει κανεις" κλπκλπ κλπ. ετσι δε θοηθατε κανεναν. υπαρχουν πολλοι που κανουν αναζητηση στο γκουγκλ κι ενας σωστος τιτλος θα τους βοηθπυσε πολυ περισσοτερο από αοριστολογιες και γενικολογιες. φιλικα παντα. και παλι καλημερα σας!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Μια απορια εχω. Δεν απευθυνομαι μονο στη διαχειρηση, οποιος ξερει κατι ας μου πει. Δεν ηξερα που να την γραψω. 
> Οταν προσπαθω να συνδεθω απο τον υπολογιστη στο σπιτι μου στο φορουμ γραφω κανονικα το username και τον κωδικο, μου δειχνει ευχαριστουμε που συνδεθηκατε, με δειχνει στους συνδεδεμενους χρηστες αλλα δεν ειμαι συνδεδεμενη. Δεν μπορω να γραψω κτλ. Τωρα γραφω απο αλλον υπολογιστη σε αλλο σπιτι. Με εκνευριζει πολυ αυτο, δεν μπορω ποτε να μπω απο το σπιτι μου, γιατι?


τσεκαρε το firewall

----------

